# I try to import gnobsd installer on ghostbsd.



## ericbsd (Mar 19, 2010)

I try to import gnobsd installer on ghostbsd. and Is right in ruby. I have no experience in ruby.


```
ghostbsd# ./main.rb
/usr/local/lib/ruby/site_ruby/1.8/rubygems/custom_require.rb:31:in `gem_original_require': ./pages/partition.rb:619: syntax error, unexpected ',', expecting '=' (SyntaxError)
...lse, mountpoint_orig = "", hdd, part)
                              ^
./pages/partition.rb:680: syntax error, unexpected kEND, expecting $end
	from /usr/local/lib/ruby/site_ruby/1.8/rubygems/custom_require.rb:31:in `require'
	from ./main.rb:23
ghostbsd#
```

http://pastebin.com/sTFRhaVC

GnoBSD its a live cd base on OpenBSD and Gnome.

I need to fix the line 619 but i dont Know how.


----------

